# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] 32F746GDISCOVERY [4.3” RGB 480&#215;272 color LCD-TFT]

## SProg

Ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημένο. Αγοράστηκε από *Mouser* για δοκιμές με τη βιβλιοθήκη TouchGFX.

F746.jpg


https://www.st.com/en/evaluation-too...discovery.html
https://eu.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...ByQ7IKqA%3D%3D


Πωλείται *40euro* με έξοδα αποστολής δικά μου.

----------

